# Need help finding my autostart brand!



## Three25 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys! I just moved to Alaska and purchased a truck from a fellow soldier. One of the great perks about the truck was the fact that it has remote start. He told me that before he deployed he had to remove the 30A fuses because it would randomly start on its own. I replaced those two fuses and I also had to replace the battery in the remote. The remote lights up, but none of the buttons are doing anything. I assume it may need to be reprogrammed, but this goes back to fact that I have no idea what kind of remote start this is! 

I've spent a lot of time looking on the internet and asking friends to define what type of remote start this is. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be great help. I'm getting ready to leave for pre-deployment training and I would love to get the auto start working for my wife before this cold winter hits. Here's some pictures:

Module under the dash
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5839/photorm.jpg

The remote
http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/2258/photo2hyn.jpg

Thank you guys for your help, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Three25 said:


> Hey guys! I just moved to Alaska and purchased a truck from a fellow soldier. One of the great perks about the truck was the fact that it has remote start. He told me that before he deployed he had to remove the 30A fuses because it would randomly start on its own. I replaced those two fuses and I also had to replace the battery in the remote. The remote lights up, but none of the buttons are doing anything. I assume it may need to be reprogrammed, but this goes back to fact that I have no idea what kind of remote start this is!
> 
> I've spent a lot of time looking on the internet and asking friends to define what type of remote start this is. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be great help. I'm getting ready to leave for pre-deployment training and I would love to get the auto start working for my wife before this cold winter hits. Here's some pictures:
> 
> ...


 Can't see to good, if you could get a better picture(with the harness side of it) when the last guy had it and it would start on its own, tells me it has voltage sensing and it start the car to stop it from having a low battery.


----------

